# Tuna and salmon



## goReptiles (Oct 25, 2011)

Can i offer tuna or pink salmon to my red foots?

Ingredients include: tuna or[/align] pink salmon, water, vegetable broth, salt

The meat is boneless and skinless


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes you can, but fresh is better.


----------



## terryo (Oct 25, 2011)

I never gave mine Tuna, but if I'm making Salmon, I always give a few pieces to my Cherry Heads. They love it. It is fresh, and I bake it. I never tried it from a can.


----------



## goReptiles (Oct 25, 2011)

I try to offer fresh when i offer seafood, but i have tuna amd pink salmon and figured i would ask.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 25, 2011)

I feed salmon and mackerel quite regularly from a can, but I feed only that which is low sodium and canned in water. I would be careful if it has a lot of salt added.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd rinse it a lot is the word "salt" is on the label, or buy fresh fish. 

Ever consider feeder goldfish? About $.25 a piece, and most pet shops carry 'em.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 26, 2011)

No no no, no no no no. LOL. But no goldfish.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...and-Rosy-Red-minnows-as-feeders#axzz1bvzQArbG

Please read up on that link before using goldfish.


----------



## morloch (Oct 29, 2011)

Goldfish are horrible!! Especially feeders!! So much bad bacteria!! Please nobody use them!!


----------

